

Ask HN: What to do with t-shirts from a defunct startup - palidanx

I have about 140 t-shirts from a defunct start-up.  Does anybody have any advice of what best to do with it?
======
informatimago
Yes, wear them. You've got t-shirts for the rest of your life.

In my experience, if you take care of them, wearing them once a week and
washing in the machine once a week, they can easily last three years (still
good after that, only less nice). So you would use them at the rythm of 7 each
3 years. 140*3/7 = 60 years.

Now of course, you probably have t-shirts of various sizes. Either you will
fatten or get slimer, and be able to wear them all, or you may have your
children and your wife wear some of them, but that should still be good for 20
years.

Now, you just have to find a startup that would print pants instead of
t-shirts, and another with shoes, and and you'll be entirely clothed for life!
:-)

------
ColinCera
Wear them. I haven't bought undershirts in 10+ years, thanks to a failed
startup. I still have one more entire garbage bag full of brand new t-shirts
yet to go.

Edit: In this case, it wasn't a failed startup (though the company did
eventually fail), it was the marketing department picking a name for our new
product, and printing up 500 t-shirts and a truckload of other sales
collateral for a trade show, without bothering to check if the name was
already trademarked (which it was, by another software company, in the same
city).

------
mkal_tsr
Donate them to your local shelter or thrift store.

